# dietro ricevuta



## Gabriel Aparta

Buongiorno a tutti:

E il generale ha mandato Crispi dall’esattore delle imposte in nome di Vittorio Emanuele re d’Italia a requisire tutto l’incasso che fu consegnato all’intendente Acerbi, *dietro ricevuta.*

Cosa vuol dire _dietro ricevuta_?

Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Il contesto?


Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?


----------



## Gabriel Aparta

Excusi:

Non sentite come fischiano queste palle?” E il frate: “Le palle non mi fanno paura; sono servo di san Francesco poverello, e sono figlio d’Italia”. “Siete dunque col popolo?” ha domandato il generale. “Col popolo, col popolo,” ha risposto il frate. Allora abbiamo capito che Marsala era nostra. E il generale ha mandato Crispi dall’esattore delle imposte in nome di Vittorio Emanuele re d’Italia a requisire tutto l’incasso che fu consegnato all’intendente Acerbi, dietro ricevuta. Un Regno d’Italia non esisteva ancora, ma la ricevuta che Crispi ha firmato al ricevitore delle imposte è il primo documento in cui Vittorio Emanuele è chiamato re d’Italia.


----------



## Arnas

Ciao Gabriel. "Nel linguaggio burocratico e commerciale, ha un valore intermedio tra quello temporale di "in seguito" e quello strumentale di "per mezzo di": dietro domanda, dietro pagamento; *dietro invito*, avendo ricevuto invito" [il Sabatini - Coletti, 2008].


----------



## Gabriel Aparta

Grazie mille, allora, qualcosa come _avendo ricevuto ricevuta_, _per mezzo di ricevuta_? Non capisco del tutto.


----------



## Arnas

Ancora un esempio che ho trovato nel Treccani: "dietro pagamento (= con pagamento)".  Quindi *dietro ricevuta* dovrebbe significare *con ricevuta.*


----------



## Gabriel Aparta

Molte grazie Arnas!


----------



## Arnas

Di niente!


----------



## bearded

Gabriel Aparta said:


> Grazie mille, allora, qualcosa come _avendo ricevuto ricevuta_, _per mezzo di ricevuta_? Non capisco del tutto.


Salve
''Dietro ricevuta'' o anche ''contro ricevuta'' significa ottenendo in cambio (di un pagamento...) una ricevuta.
_L'incasso fu consegnato...dietro ricevuta: _chi consegnò l'incasso ottenne in cambio una ricevuta.
Non concordo completamente sul valore 'strumentale' che dice Arnas: la ricevuta non è il mezzo tramite il quale si paga o si consegna qualcosa. Secondo me il valore temporale prevale - anche se non so trovare una definizione soddisfacente del ''complemento'' introdotto da 'dietro/contro' in questo caso.  Il ''dietro invito'' di S.Coletti mi sembra ancora un caso diverso, perché prima c'è l'invito, mentre qui prima c'è il pagamento e poi la ricevuta...


----------



## Gabriel Aparta

Grazie bearded man!


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che.


----------



## Arnas

Caro Bearded, forse hai ragione tu però io ho scritto _solo_ a proposito di *dietro *e così ha spiegato il presidente onorario dell'Accademia Della Crusca l'egregio professor Francesco Sabatini [il Sabatini - Coletti, 2008, p. 765].


----------



## bearded

Caro Arnas, davanti ad un'autorità come quella non posso che inchinarmi.. Tuttavia non potrai negare che nella frase _Dietro invito, mi sono recato a cena _l'invito viene prima della cena, mentre in _Ho effettuato il pagamento per l'acquisto della frutta, dietro ricevuta _la ricevuta viene dopo il pagamento.
Può darsi che si tratti dello stesso complemento, ma non sono del tutto convinto. In ogni caso mi sembra una questione non essenziale una volta che il significato di 'dietro' è stato compreso - ciò che voleva G.Aparta.


----------



## Arnas

Penso che tu abbia ragione.


----------



## bearded

Dopo aver riflettuto, penso di poter dire che la preposizione 'dietro' (oltre al significato prevalente di 'nella parte posteriore/retrostante a') può introdurre ''complementi'' diversi.
Nell'espressione ''dietro invito'' credo di ravvisare un ''a seguito dell'invito'': complemento in prevalenza di tempo/occasione, ma anche di causa.
Nell'espressione ''(ho consegnato il denaro) dietro ricevuta'' ravviso invece un ''in cambio di una ricevuta''. Grammatici più dotti di me sapranno forse definire il complemento (di modo?).


----------



## Arnas

Caro Bearded, nella frase citata da Gabriel invece di *dietro ricevuta *si può usare l'espressione *secondo la ricevuta*? Che ne dici? Grazie.


----------



## bearded

Arnas said:


> Caro Bearded, nella frase citata da Gabriel invece di *dietro ricevuta *si può usare l'espressione *secondo la ricevuta*? Che ne dici? Grazie.


Caro Arnas, non credo proprio.
Secondo me, in quella frase ''dietro ricevuta'' potrebbe essere sostituito da ''contro ricevuta'' oppure ''in cambio di (una) ricevuta''.
La preposizione ''secondo'' ha tutto un altro significato.  Forse tu intendi ''come risulta da una ricevuta'', oppure ''secondo quanto scritto in una ricevuta'':  ma non è questo il significato di quel ''dietro''. Vedi anche il thread dietro compenso.


----------



## Arnas

Ho capito, Bearded. Grazie. Sei come sempre molto gentile. Buona serata.
P.S. Ho sbagliato perché in lituano in questo caso invece di *dietro *si usa anche *secondo*...


----------



## bearded

Arnas said:


> Ho sbagliato perché in lituano in questo caso invece di *dietro *si usa anche *secondo*...


L'avevo quasi...sospettato. Buona serata anche a te.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> ...  Nell'espressione ''dietro invito'' credo di ravvisare un ''a seguito dell'invito'': complemento in prevalenza di tempo/occasione, ma anche di causa.
> Nell'espressione ''(ho consegnato il denaro) dietro ricevuta'' ravviso invece un ''in cambio di una ricevuta''. Grammatici più dotti di me sapranno forse definire il complemento (di modo?).


Secondo me quel _dietro_ qui viene usato nel senso  figurato, non temporale né spaziale. Infine, l'espressione _in cambio_ nel tuo esempio ha ugualmente un valore figurato: strettamente parlando, non è vero che ho consegnato il denaro _per ottenere in cambio_ una ricevuta (la ricevuta serve solo per confermare/documentare il pagamento).

Insomma, da un tal punto di vista, non vedo nessuna differenza sostanziale tra _dietro invito_ e _dietro ricevuta_, nonostante la differente cronologia: in entrambi i casi la propria "azione" (pagamento/visita) è confermata/documentata/legalizzata/... da un certo tipo di documento (ricevuta/invito).

P.S. Prima di leggere questa discussione, non conoscevo l'espressione _dietro ricevuta_, quindi posso anche sbagliare nel mio ragionamento ...  Comunque, il significato della preposizione _dietro _mi pare intuibile in questi casi.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> non è vero che ho consegnato il denaro _per ottenere in cambio_ una ricevuta.


Ma io non ho mai detto questo, caro Dragon: infatti ho inteso sempre ''ricevendo in cambio'' contestualmente una ricevuta (scusa il brutto ricevendo/ricevuta), cioè anche per me la ricevuta non è certo lo scopo/il fine del pagamento - proprio come dici tu.
Sono d'accordo che ''dietro'' si intende in senso figurato, ma mi piacerebbe poter classificare le espressioni ''dietro pagamento/dietro compenso'' ecc. sotto la voce di un qualche complemento - vecchia abitudine all'analisi logica - e sono indispettito di non riuscirci (mi puoi aiutare tu?).
Infine debbo dirti che secondo me la diversa cronologia produce davvero  qualche differenza di significato: 1) ''dietro invito sono andato a cena'':  se non avessi ricevuto l'invito non sarei andato, ed inoltre l'invito precede necessariamente la cena.  Dunque è ''in seguito all'invito'' nel doppio significato di causa e di tempo. 2) ''ho consegnato il denaro dietro ricevuta'': l'espressione ''dietro ricevuta'' è neutra, non vuol dire né al fine di ottenere la ricevuta né a causa della ricevuta (è il complemento che non so definire), ed inoltre lo scambio è contestuale (al limite, con una mano consegno il denaro e con l'altra prendo la ricevuta). Dunque non vi è connotazione di causa o di tempo, a differenza di 1). Queste sono le differenze che vedo io: ed anche tra i tuoi verbi confermare/documentare/legalizzare intravedo talune differenze.


----------



## Arnas

Cari amici, non volevo essere noioso però ho trovato ancora qualcosa a proposito di *dietro*: *dietro *consegna, alla consegna; consegna *dietro *ricetta medica, soltanto presentando una ricetta medica [lo Zingarelli minore, 1994, p. 303]. Cordiali saluti a voi tutti!


----------



## francisgranada

bearded man said:


> Ma io non ho mai detto questo ...


Chiaro, nemmeno io ho detto che tu lo abbia detto ... Ho solo cercato di trovare il "comun denominatore" (o la comune logica) tra i due esempi.


> Infine debbo dirti che secondo me la diversa cronologia produce davvero  qualche differenza di significato: ....


Certo, infine se per esempio diciamo _casa editrice, casa reale, una grande casa, vado a casa_ - qualche differenza nel significato del sostantivo _casa_ c'è in tutti questi casi/usi, ma parlerei piuttosto di "allargamento" del significato genuino (o basico - non trovo un ottimo termine) e non di vari significati differenti. Una cosa simile  succede, secondo me, anche nel caso della preposizione _dietro_ negli esempi di cui stiamo discutendo. 





> 1) ''dietro invito sono andato a cena'':  se non avessi ricevuto l'invito non sarei andato, ed inoltre l'invito precede necessariamente la cena.  Dunque è ''in seguito all'invito'' nel doppio significato di causa e di tempo.


Io parlerei solo di  _causa, _visto che la causa _a priori_ precede la conseguenza e, per di più, qui non vedo nessun riferimento esplicito temporale (non so se mi spiego ...). Comunque, assolutamente non sono un esperto nell'analisi delle proposizioni ...

Una domanda a proposito: Tu dici


> ... se non avessi ricevuto l'invito non sarei andato ...


 La mia interpretazione spontanea è leggermente diversa: eventualmente sarei anche potuto andare, ma l'invito mi ha "motivato/incoraggiato", oppure in qualche modo ha "guistificata/legalizzata" la mia visita. In altre parole, come se l'invito _effettivamente_ non fosse _necessariamente_ la _causa_ della mia visita (nonostanteciò, dal punto di vista dell'analisi _grammaticale_,  probabilmente lo è). Allora la mia domanda è, se questa mia interpretazione spontanea è accettabile o  no? 





> 2) ''ho consegnato il denaro dietro ricevuta''


Personalmente proporrei "complemento di situazione". Ma non credo che esista una tale categoria ...


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Personalmente proporrei "complemento di situazione". Ma non credo che esista una tale categoria ...


Ammetto che, considerando tutte le sfumature della lingua, si dovrebbero inventare centinaia di nuovi complementi, ma in questo caso potremmo ricorrere al buon vecchio complemento di sostituzione. Il senso è: "chiedendo in cambio la ricevuta".


----------



## Arnas

Bravo, Pietruzzo!!! Complimenti!


----------



## bearded

@ francisgranada
Innanzitutto scusami per il ''caro Dragon'' (frutto di distrazione). Sono comunque d'accordo su tutti i punti del tuo simpatico messaggio #23 salvo su di un punto: normalmente, se qualcuno va a cena ''dietro invito'', si intende che non andrebbe senza l'invito.  Se l'invito non è la ''causa'', è per lo meno l'occasione. Immagino qualcuno che distribuisce inviti per la sua cena, poi un ospite si presenta senza l'invito (situazione imbarazzante).



Pietruzzo said:


> Il senso è: "chiedendo in cambio la ricevuta".


Secondo me si potrebbe anche intendere solo ''ricevendola in cambio''.  Spesso la ricevuta viene consegnata automaticamente o spontaneamente.
Nel caso di quella consegnata a Crispi, non sappiamo davvero come ciò sia avvenuto.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Ma io non ho mai detto questo, caro Dragon


  Pensavi di rivolgerti a me, caro Bearded? (  )



francisgranada said:


> Personalmente proporrei "complemento di situazione". Ma non credo che esista una tale categoria ...


 A dire il vero esisterebbe quello «circostanziale», ossia trattasi di un insieme di complementi che specificano l'aspetto “temporale-circonstanziale” nel quale avviene l'azione descritta dal predicato (verbale), che raggruppa complementi come quelli di, _e.g._, «luogo, tempo, modo, mezzo, compagnia» ed anche quello «di circonstanza» (che potrebbe essere quello che risponde alla domanda di BM, ma a me non piace molto [sono per la semplificazione ]). 

Difficile dire con estrema sicurezza di quale complemento si tratti nello specifico, poiché non credo che vi sia sufficiente contesto attorno alla frase in esame per determinarlo con certezza.
Però, cosí su due piedi, per me "dietro ricevuta" è un «complemento di mezzo (o strumento)» (ma potrebbe soffermarsi a quello «di modo» [come giustamente intuíto da BM]), poiché la ricevuta nient'altro è se non l'oggetto per compiere e dimostrare l'azione espressa dal predicato, ossia l'avvenuta consegna: «Mediante / Tramite ricevuta, ho consegnato i soldi.», «Ho consegnato i soldi dietro (una volta ottenuta la) ricevuta.».
Dubito che possa trattarsi di complemento di sostituzione (o scambio) suggerito da Pietruzzo, per il semplice motivo che se davvero si trattasse di questo avrei la netta impressione che il soggetto non abbia fatto un grande affare.


----------



## elitaliano

Vi do la mia interpretazione, per apportare un modesto contributo.
Il senso della citata locuzione  è "io non ti pagherò se tu non mi dai una ricevuta".
Quindi è uno scambio, magari coercitivo, visto che preferirei tenermi il denaro piuttosto che avere in cambio un pezzo di carta. Ma sempre scambio è.
Altri interventi hanno già toccato il tema.
Poi, per come denominare il complemento, mi rimetto alle persone più esperte.


----------



## dragonseven

elitaliano said:


> Quindi è uno scambio,


 Ciao Eli!

Ripeto, ne dubito fortemente dato che la ricevuta serve a Crispi per requisire l'incasso consegnato all'intendente Acerbi.
Quindi, non può che essere lo strumento senza il quale la consegna (e il sequestro) non può avere atto. 
_I.e._, se andassi in banca a ritirare una somma con un assegno questo non sarebbe oggetto di scambio (perché i soldi sono sempre i miei), bensí sarebbe lo strumento con il quale ho la possibilità di effettuare il prelievo.
In «Ho prelevato i soldi con l'assegno.» il complemento di unione (o sostituzione) (_insieme a cosa? in cambio di cosa?_) è superato dal valore di modalità (_in che modo? come?_) con il quale avviene l'azione e, nello specifico, subentra il mezzo (o strumento) (_con che cosa? per mezzo di cosa?_).
Insomma, la ricevuta è la causa del movimento di Crispi che va da Acerbi e lo strumento per requisire i soldi ad Acerbi. La stessa ricevuta è lo strumento per Acerbi per consegnare i soldi (non sono certamente i suoi, quindi nessuno scambio ma passaggio di soldi tra due persone per conto terzi), ma è anche la causa del perché li consegna.

Ma attenzione che mi guardo bene dal definirmi un esperto in questo campo.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Pensavi di rivolgerti a me, caro Bearded? (  )


Sì, in quel momento di distrazione pensavo di rivolgermi a te. Chiedo scusa a te e a francis. Me ne sono accorto quando ormai era troppo tardi per ''editare''.

Quanto al complemento -  pensando al ''dietro ricevuta'' come a un ''contro ricevuta'' oppure ''avendo in cambio una ricevuta'' - la definizione di Pietruzzo (complemento di sostituzione) dopo tutto non mi sembra così campata per aria. Io ti do i soldi e tu in sostituzione mi dai la ricevuta.
Dragonseven: <<mi sembra che il soggetto non abbia fatto un grande affare>> Ma il soggetto fin dall'inizio non voleva fare un affare: secondo me gli interessava solo che il suo pagamento fosse documentato da un pezzo di carta. Se poi esistesse il complemento di scambio - anche se Dragon  nega che sia il complemento giusto - per me si potrebbe trattare proprio di questo.
Forse ormai potremmo anche smettere di discutere sulla definizione del complemento:  penso che  il significato di quel ''dietro'' sia sufficientemente chiaro all'interrogante.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> ... Dragon che però nega sia il complemento giusto


 Non è che lo nego, sono semplicemente dubbioso in merito. Al contrario di come la pensa Pietruzzo, per me, in fondo, vi sono già troppi complementi in certe grammatiche.
Con "dietro ricevuta" si intende che questa ha mosso il generale (causa) a mandare Crispi con essa (unione) a requisire i soldi ad Acerbi il quale li consegna (mezzo) al cospetto della stessa. La ricevuta non è nient'altro che il mezzo per il fine di requisire i soldi e farseli consegnare.
Nel periodo al #3 non mi sembra sia esplicitato uno scambio (che poi avvenga questo è un altro discorso).
«Dietro» non significa "in cambio di" ma «per intercessione di, su istanza di» o «per mezzo di, mediante». Almeno è cosí che io la interpreto.



bearded man said:


> Chiedo scusa a te ...


 Ma figurati! Semmai dovrei essere io a chiedertelo. 

Ciao!


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> «Dietro» non significa "in cambio di" ma «per intercessione di, su istanza di».


Per intercessione/su istanza di una ricevuta?


----------



## dragonseven

Caro Bearded Man, 

però io non ho scritto come hai citato: prima del punto, nella citazione che hai immesso a mio nome, io ho scritto anche altro e ritengo poco corretto eliminare parti di testo a piacimento modificando o spostando la punteggiatura.
Per esempio, avresti potuto inserire questo: [...] . 

Ma vengo immediatamente alla tua domanda. 
Quanto ho scritto mi pareva abbastanza chiaro, ma specifico meglio. 
Nelle locuzioni la proposizione impropria «dietro» assume, tra le altre, le definizioni che ho scritto in precedenza. «Dietro ricevuta» non può significare mai "in cambio di ricevuta" ma significa «mediante, per mezzo di ricevuta».
Analizzando il contesto si intuisce che in realtà il generale manda Crispi, *dietro commissione* (per intercessione di Vittorio Emanuele), a requisire il denaro ad Acerbi che a sua volta lo consegna, *dietro ricevuta* (mediante ricevuta, ossia un documento firmato che attesta la consegna dei soldi da parte di Acerbi nelle mani di Crispi, su istanza del re d'Italia).

In quale situazione abbiamo che «dietro» significa "in cambio di"? 


P.s.: Il complemento di sostituzione è presente nel periodo al #3: "E il generale ha mandato Crispi dall’esattore delle imposte in nome di Vittorio Emanuele re d’Italia".


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> ritengo poco corretto eliminare parti di testo a piacimento modificando o spostando la punteggiatura


Caro Dragon,
Non mi sembra di avere eliminato granché: ''per intercessione di/su istanza di'' era una delle interpretazioni secondo te possibili di ''dietro''. Ho appunto obiettato ad un'interpretazione che per me non è valida, e non alle altre (secondo me comunque discutibili).



dragonseven said:


> Il complemento di sostituzione è presente nel periodo al #3: "E il generale ha mandato Crispi dall’esattore delle imposte in nome di Vittorio Emanuele re d’Italia".


Si vede che sul concetto di ''complemento di sostituzione''  abbiamo idee diverse...



dragonseven said:


> In quale situazione abbiamo che «dietro» significa "in cambio di"?


Secondo me proprio in questa situazione:  ''...tutto l'incasso che fu consegnato all'intendente Acerbi, dietro ricevuta''.
Quando viene un idraulico a riparare il mio rubinetto, io gli consegno il pagamento richiesto, ''dietro ricevuta'', cioè in cambio dei soldi lui mi dà una ricevuta (vale per quei pochi idraulici che rilasciano ancora la ricevuta). In fondo l'avevo già detto al #9. Non mi sembra che si possa consegnare denaro ''per mezzo di una ricevuta'': ''per mezzo/mediante'' in Italiano ha un altro significato (ad es. pago per mezzo di/mediante un vaglia postale...).


----------

